# Best piers/bridges to fish?



## JLChandler (Mar 18, 2013)

My dad is driving to down from NC to fish this weekend and I'm trying to show him a good time. We like to catch Redfish but we usually do it from the surf. Any tips on the best bridges/bait, ect?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Caught 3 bulls, 3 pomp and a sheephead this morning from the surf at pickens. Pensacola beach pier has been turning on lately but I usually go to gulf shores pier because the company is much friendlier


----------



## JLChandler (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks, the only place I've been is the sea wall on NAS, not a lot going on except white trout and the occasional sheephead.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Pensacola pier sux! Navarre is the place to go!! Its the longest pier n their catching alot of sheepheads n pompanos they r already seeing cobias n catching kings!! IH N ALSO THE 3 MILE BRIDGE!!


----------



## JLChandler (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you have to pay to fish off of 3 mile?


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

JLChandler said:


> Thanks, the only place I've been is the sea wall on NAS, not a lot going on except white trout and the occasional sheephead.


 Can't say how good the red fishing is right now on NAS. However, on the long seawall, we use to hook into at least one bull red everytime I went. Usually around 9ish in the morning during the late spring through fall.


----------



## JLChandler (Mar 18, 2013)

I think there was one Red caught out there a few weeks ago, and i caught a snapper off the wall right at sunset about a month ago, he was about 13 inches


----------

